# small court claim, serious discussion only.



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

So.. lately, I've been experiencing some bad luck, and just tonight I received a text from a previous buyer that bought one of my puppies about 5 months ago.

She said she would love to take me to court for this parasite the dog had called "mange"

long story short, my female ( the dam ) did have mange, but was treated and separated away from the puppies.

and when the lady came and bought her puppy, she bought a healthy dog and was really happy with it, all and all I did not sell her a sick dog, because if I did. She would obviously call me and let me know about it asap.

so anyways, now she is saying she will like to split the cost of the vet bill which is 500 (she must have seen some Class A vet, as mange cost 80 bucks to treat). and I did not say yes or no. because I don't see why I m at fault when you had the pup for close to 6 months already. and if I refused, she said she will take it to small court claim. and will come after me for $1500.

now.. she wanted to split the $500, which was for the vet. But now she ended the text message saying she will come after me for $1500, That includes the price I sold her the pup for.

Sorry guys for such a long read, but I have never had this issue with all the other puppy owners. and I don't see how I am reliable either for a pup that hasn't been with me for the last 6 months. 

the puppy could've got it from going outdoors, meeting another dog, or even bad diet. because that IS how mange gets to the dog. and also like I said, I sold her a healthy puppy, her and her bf and her bfs brother all saw. 

bottom line is.. she is trying to blame me for a sickness of her dog that I haven't seen for 6 months. 

oh, and also she said she did not contact me because she lost my number, and she ALSO said she has proof from the vet that the sickness started 4-5 months ago. when she took her in ( basically when she just bought it ). now.. why did she not come to my house and tell me about it? 

any input would be nice, again, sorry for the long read. as I don't want to leave anything out and cause people to suspect I am the shady seller. I will answer all questions asap, if I missed anything out.

Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think this is a classic idiot trying to cheat someone. Even if it is from your dog, how is she going to prove that to a judge?

I don't know much about dog. Our of curiosity, just did a search for "mange":

Sarcoptic Mange in Dogs - Page 1

"The incubation period (time until clinical symptoms become apparent) can be as long as 3 weeks after exposure." - not 4.5 months.

I will chat with your vet to confirm what she is claiming is at all possible.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

well.. atm I m some what stressed because theres so many times, the weirdest court claims goes through.

and I will ask my vet. 

I dont see how she could prove its from the dam


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

There was no contract other than her consenting to buy the puppy at her own risk. She does not have a reasonable claim that the puppy got mange at the time of purchase. You dealt with the buyer on good faith. She purchased from private source is her own risk, she could have bought it from a pet store but at a higher cost. She cannot and will not pinpoint "when" the mange was contracted. And you would not know at the time the puppy was sold. 

from the information given and knowing that you acted in good faith, I would say you have a good case. 

If you win this case I would counter sue her with a libel suite.

Try not to be stressed. 

Sent from my Samsung mobile using Tapatalk.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> There was no contract other than her consenting to buy the puppy at her own risk. She does not have a reasonable claim that the puppy got mange at the time of purchase. You death with the buyer on good faith. She purchased from private source is her own risk, she could have bought it from a pet store but at a higher cost. Her bet cannot and will not pinpoint "when" the mange was contracted. And you would not know at the time the puppy was sold.
> 
> from the information given and knowing that you acted in good faith, I would say you have a good case.
> 
> ...


Thanks, thats exactly what I needed to hear before I go to sleep.

now I feel much better.. no sarcasm lol

I actually thought about that.. sue her for wasting my time..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yeah. Get some sleep first. It's always a shock to receive such issues. Get overwhelmed with emotion especially when you least expect it and when you're acting in good faith. Get some good sleep, then reassess the situation. I'm sure in the next coming days, things will become much clearer and you'll be more prepared to deal with this inconvenience. The buyer seems to be angry and has the right to be, we will never know how she treats the puppy. Can't blame her for being passionate about caring for her little one. Heck, I get pissed when I buy fish and they kill off some of my healthy ones. If she hasn't filed any small claims court documents, then it hasn't happened yet. It appears she's just venting and obviously found you to be the victim in absorbing her satisfactions.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well
Mange is also
Part
Of an immune problem. Puppies
Can have
It
Lay dormant
For
Quite some
Time.
I'd
Pay her the 500 and get
Her to sign something that
That
Is the final
Payment. If
She knew your
Mother had it
She could have
A
Case.
It's
Always
Better
To uphold
Your
Reputation and take
A
Loss than to get dragged through the mud for
Months. When one
Takes on breeding dogs one needs to take on some responsibility or guarantee. Even petshops give warranties. 
Do some
More research and talk to your vet.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3x0zt3


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you know if it is demodectic mange?
April is right, unfortunately there IS a genetic component to demodectic mange. The demodex family of mites are mites found in most dogs and even on ourselves (they live in our eyelashes and eyebrows) and don't usually cause a problem. Some dogs can have problems with demodex due to compromised immune systems and it is not generally recommended that a bitch be bred if she has had a problem with demodex in the past as it is more likely to pass on to her puppies and you will see it in family lines. This is of course for demodectic mange, sarcoptic mange is different. Do you know what kind your dog had? (If your vet told you not to worry about it transmitting to you it was probably demodex, demodex is not considered transmissable to you or other healthy dogs in the household)
I'm not sure about the $1500 pricetag but it's possible if the demodex became generalized as it's really hard to be rid of at that point.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, $500 not $1500


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

I definitly agree with April, although the mange orginated from your dog the puppies should of all been checked for it. Now as for her taking you to court, I highly doubt this will go anywhere unless she can prove 100% that you are at fault for this. When buying private puppies there is no warrenty or replacement like pet stores. The buyer should of know this. I know when I was younger my mom and dad bred Chows. My parents always told the buyers what the pups had done to them(shots). 

If I where you I would split the vet cost which is $250 only after speaking with her vet and asking why the charge was $500? I just called my vet and she charges $150 + taxes, with a follow up to make sure the parasite is gone which is another $25.00. So it should only be around $200.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you offer a health guarentee? Most people who sells puppies usually do, anywhere from 6 months to a year, for genetic defects/health problems and the seller would pay the vet bills or take the puppy back if the condition is serious or genetic.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Epok said:


> I definitly agree with April, although the mange orginated from your dog the puppies should of all been checked for it. Now as for her taking you to court, I highly doubt this will go anywhere unless she can prove 100% that you are at fault for this. When buying private puppies there is no warrenty or replacement like pet stores. The buyer should of know this. I know when I was younger my mom and dad bred Chows. My parents always told the buyers what the pups had done to them(shots).
> 
> If I where you I would split the vet cost which is $250 only after speaking with her vet and asking why the charge was $500? I just called my vet and she charges $150 + taxes, with a follow up to make sure the parasite is gone which is another $25.00. So it should only be around $200.


yeah I ve talked to the vet before and He said its not transmittable, because I have the sire as well, so the doctor said dont worry about it. and I didnt. My sire never got it.
neither did my moms 2 westies.

now, I also dont know why she got charged 500 for mange, my dam was only 80 bucks. for the bottle of ivomectin. and plus 25 dollar check up fee



lotus said:


> Did you offer a health guarentee? Most people who sells puppies usually do, anywhere from 6 months to a year, for genetic defects/health problems and the seller would pay the vet bills or take the puppy back if the condition is serious or genetic.


no I didnt, there was no contract or anything.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Seriously, I would tell her to take me to court. 
Having been there twice with cases that seem to be can't loose and somehow coming out not on the winning end, I would say court is at best for her is a crapshoot. You have way to many things going for you, like she will have to prove you gave a health garantee, and she will have to prove that you willingly sold her a dog that had mange. Of course you didn't and you should have the owrd of your vet, so you have way to many things going for you to give her a dime. I would say to her I will see you there in small claims court. 
Before you do anything though I would ask her to prove her vet bills as that one act might make this whole thing go away. 

I think she is just trying to get money from you.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

cpool said:


> Seriously, I would tell her to take me to court.
> Having been there twice with cases that seem to be can't loose and somehow coming out not on the winning end, I would say court is at best for her is a crapshoot. You have way to many things going for you, like she will have to prove you gave a health garantee, and she will have to prove that you willingly sold her a dog that had mange. Of course you didn't and you should have the owrd of your vet, so you have way to many things going for you to give her a dime. I would say to her I will see you there in small claims court.
> Before you do anything though I would ask her to prove her vet bills as that one act might make this whole thing go away.
> 
> I think she is just trying to get money from you.


yeah.. my mom said shes just trying to scare some money out of me.

but all in all, I cant even believe how much crap is going on lately, so much bad luck and moving etc etc. more and more just builds up.

I think this has got to be the most unreasonable claim. one of my dog had parvo shortly after buying him. I paid 1750. and I didnt sue the breeder. I didnt even think it was possible, and I got him for $1200.. so shes basically saying she could get the vet bill + the money she paid for the dog back. thats crazy..


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

It is after all Buyer beware! Besides that she could have taken the puppy to a vet if she was concerned about it's health before she bought it, you know like having a car checked by a mechanic before you buy it. She did not so.... it is her liability when she bought the dog. I can't after all sue someone who I bought a car from and 6 months later it craps out, unless i sold him something that I knew was not working proper and failed to disclose that. So if you didn't know the puppy was potentially sick, and your vet told you not to worry about it. Well i don't see how you can be held liable for your actions. Everything you did was in good faith. I am not a lawyer, but that is how I see it.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

She can't get the vet and cost of the dog back. There is no reason that she should get the dog for free. I would ask her for a copy of the vet bill and I would check to see what else is on that bill that is unrelated to the mange like shots etc. and then go from there


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Classic case of bullying for cash. Scare tactics only work when you feel you have done wrong or are wrong.
Demand receipts for vet and give her half - (maybe in nickels) - and make her sign something and she will go away.
No, not nickles.  
If this money-grubber sees a couple crisp brown bills in her hand, her tone will change.
Good luck!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, now I feel much better, I thought there was actually a case. just because I did bred the dogs.

also for everyone elses info, The dam has been spayed right after the litter. 

and the pups all had their shots up to date before I sold them. and I even dewormed them 3 times.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

All i can say is i told u lol


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't give her a cent .. Giving her anything to try to shut her up and get her out of your hair could be taken as an admission of liability by the courts and make you potentially liable for all her claims. She has no case against you. Give her nothing .


----------



## luckylux99 (Apr 22, 2010)

if there is no contract there is no court case its your word against hers as the judge would ask for a writ
ten contract


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Like some other posters, I would tell her to bring on the court case. I'm no vet but my understanding is that mange is from a type of mites. Some dog breeds/lines are more susceptible to others, but I think it must have been picked up since you sold her the dog. If the dog is fine now I don't think she has any claim to the original purchase price of the dog in addition to the vet bill, so that's just a threat to try and get you to pay her.

If you are considering splitting the vet bill with her, definitely ask for a copy of it first, as well as the proof she has that the sickness started 4-5 months ago.

Personally I would fight her for every dollar since it sounds like a bit of a scam.(I'm kinda stubborn like that though) I would be prepared with some information from a reliable source about the incubation period of the mange, the exact costs to treat the mange(the vet bill), and maybe some testimonials from other buyers that bought other pups that have been perfectly healthy.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

She mentions the vet witnessed the mange approx 4 months ago. Also going by your info that lies within the incubation period, if this is true it is possible you sold a sick dog, also noting that the dame has mange, you sold a dog with future costs passed on to the purchaser. (if all she says is true and if she's threatening court she may have a vet who is co operating with her and they are profesionals and will hold sway in court). Did you inform her that the dame had mange? If not - you don't want that on your head if you intend to continue in the dog selling business. I suggest talking to her calmly and try to find a solution, (50/50 of ligitimate costs) tell her no deal if she continues to talk lawsuite.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Then why wait 4 months to confront him? This has slimy all over it...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> She mentions the vet witnessed the mange approx 4 months ago. Also going by your info that lies within the incubation period, if this is true it is possible you sold a sick dog, also noting that the dame has mange, you sold a dog with future costs passed on to the purchaser. (if all she says is true and if she's threatening court she may have a vet who is co operating with her and they are profesionals and will hold sway in court). Did you inform her that the dame had mange? If not - you don't want that on your head if you intend to continue in the dog selling business. I suggest talking to her calmly and try to find a solution, (50/50 of ligitimate costs) tell her no deal if she continues to talk lawsuite.


if you had read the whole thread and all comments. you would have caught all my meaning/info i ve provided.

so.. fyi, I did inform her the dam had mange, as she was separated and not viewable to them when they came and picked up the pup.

also, I did not have any intention of selling her a sick pup, because MY vet told me they are all really healthy and I take them to get their shots UP TO DATE.

as for Dog business? I dont count on my dam to make me bucks and make me rich. It was a litter that was bred because my relatives adopted a few.

please read post #18. actually, I ll just quote it for you here



BaoBeiZhu said:


> Thanks guys, now I feel much better, I thought there was actually a case. just because I did bred the dogs.
> 
> also for everyone elses info, The dam has been spayed right after the litter.
> 
> and the pups all had their shots up to date before I sold them. and I even dewormed them 3 times.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Then why wait 4 months to confront him? This has slimy all over it...


She said she lost my contact info, but come on. are you kidding me? shes saying the pup had mange since she bought it 4-5 months ago.

now, you wouldnt go to the breeders House and talk to them about the situation? EVEN if you lost their contact info?
I know I sure will if I bought something and it was a defect/sick.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

It's been 6 months!!!!!!!! Anything can happen in that time......tell her where to go...


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Jasonator said:


> Classic case of bullying for cash. Scare tactics only work when you feel you have done wrong or are wrong.
> Demand receipts for vet and give her half - (maybe in nickels) - and make her sign something and she will go away.
> No, not nickles.
> If this money-grubber sees a couple crisp brown bills in her hand, her tone will change.
> Good luck!


Haha if Thats the case and you do pay up make sure you pay in pennies


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Why don't you contact small claims or a lawyer who will counsel for free or cheap & ask if she has a case. If you ever breed again, have a contract that they sign before they leave with the puppy. If you do give her any money, make sure she signs that you guys are squared up, so she can't come back for more. I would try to get some advice first & see if she does have a case against you. Its too much of a coincidence that the dam had it & her pup has it now. I wonder if any of the other pups do?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey I figure if you told her that the mother had mange, then you did more than your due diligence. If she was worried about mange, then she should never have bought the puppy or had it checked out. Don't even offer her a dime, she has no case what so ever. If she contacts you again tell her you will go to the police because of harasment. 90% of the time people threaten to sue just to see if you will bite and can get something out of the person. I think if people knew the headaches, they wouldn't even bother going to court, trust me on that one from my person experience. I have never done small claims court, but in regular court, the only ones who win are the lawyers.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Cpool, but I suddenly had the thought after reading everyones comments.

my theory is this right now " she said she has proof from the vet that the mange started 4-5 months ago, and she also has proof that I texted her my dam Did have mange."

now does it mean she has a case?

but on my side, I know I told her (100%) with witness that the mother had mange and its the reason why she wasnt viewable as she was separated. 2nd, I had all the health card check ups from the vet that the puppies were all healthy before I sold them to anyone, and the shots were all up to date.
and most importantly, I know I have good faith that I did not intend to sell a sick pup. And I feel no guilt at my end what so ever.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Don't over think the situation and theorize. Stick to the facts. Show the vet's proof that the mange was contracted 4-5 months ago. The vet probably doesn't know how much of a liability if they just arbitrary stated that the mange was at that point. Bottomline is that the buyer took a risk to buy from a private source and should have and ought to have check the puppy right away for it.

I wouldn't even go further discussing anything further and trading anymore texts with the buyer until verifiable proof is provided. 

If you're already thinking of all these possible outcomes, then you mind as give her money back plus vet fees. Stand your ground and don't be a victim. 

You acted in good faith and the buyer took a risk. Furthermore, I would really consider seize posting anymore information on a public forum (BCA) about this matter as it is your PRIVATE matter and any more things you comment may be used against you.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

what I thought too, I ll just leave it as is for now.

Thanks guys (BCA)


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think any responsable person addopting a new dog would take it to the Vet as
soon as possible to confirm what the seller had stated.

They have no claim in my opinion.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

With you Mikebike, she has no claim.


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

if you can make this all go away for half the vet bill, get the proof, pay half. The party that is 'right' or 'innocent' or 'correct' doesn't always win in court. if her threats 'to sue' bother you, you won't like being in court. jmo. 
Claire


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Another point to be made is that she would have to pay all the court filing fees out of her own pocket, do you think she would do that. If she knew about the dam having mange and still bought the puppy with no contract stating anything was to happen if the puppy developed mange I think that it would be a long shot she would win in court. You told her and didn't try to hide anything so I think she would be out of luck, it may be different if you tried to hide the mange problem the mother had.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Let us know what happens, I will be interested to hear if she does anything at all after you call her bluff. 

Airbaggedmazda, I don't think you have to pay court costs for small claims court. That is what my lawyer told me anyway (my wife had a car accident and ICBC is being ICBC so we are of to court).


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup, OK, I changed my mind.
Tell to get stuffed and maybe SHE has mange and passed it on, and should see her vet, as it seems she doesn't think straight


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I will definitely keep this thread updated.. its making me stress abit, because I never liked court. court was always up to no good.

and again.. No I did not hide anything. I can even have another buyer vouch for it. as I also told him the mom had mange and was separated as well.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

cpool said:


> Let us know what happens, I will be interested to hear if she does anything at all after you call her bluff.
> 
> Airbaggedmazda, I don't think you have to pay court costs for small claims court. That is what my lawyer told me anyway (my wife had a car accident and ICBC is being ICBC so we are of to court).


Court filing fees do apply to file any claim Small Claims Rules


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

okay, so a little update. the girl has texted me again saying 

" you will be getting served I am suing you for 3000 and have the SPCA stopped by I have informed them about you and will be moitoring craigless to put flags up on all your ads"

she means craiglists, and i dont know what shes trying to say with craigslist as i didnt even post on craigslist. 

and i also dont know what the 3000 sue is for now, for her precious time she took the pup to the vet? or the vet bill ($500) or for the price she bought the pup for?

help guys?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

At this point I just think this girl is just an unintelligent slimeball thats trying to squeeze money out of you...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

She's probably just bluffing you to get some cash. I'd just ignore her. Until you get a official notice I would not worry about it one bit. Worse comes to worse file a counter claim for harassment, she sounds like one big PITA and if it were me I'd have a few choice words for her and and tell her where she can go. But thats just me :bigsmile:


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Ignore her ..Don't give her a cent .. If she is stupid enough to try to file a claim ,then respond; but I seriously doubt you'll see any papers. In my humble lay opinion she has no legitimate claim for anything.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought she was bluffing too, but it seems to me shes still after this case after a month makes me think maybe she got more help from a lawyer or whatever?

OR shes just trying to put her anger somewhere whenever shes not feeling happy. 

and yeah i do feel harassed especially after all the times shes texted and keeps talking about comming after me for this for that.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

May be you should counter sue for harassment for months  Tell her to act on her words or back off or you will be the one suing her.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

gklaw said:


> May be you should counter sue for harassment for months  Tell her to act on her words or back off or you will be the one suing her.


+1 Its time to call her bluff


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Call her bluff on it. Private transactions have always been Buyer Beware. Specially after 6 months. 

Oh and don't forget to tell her: that you're going to counter sue her for harassment if she contacts you again. 

PS. She has no case.

And going to a small claims court is a piece of cake.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

so.. I should reply?
I wasnt planning to because I didnt want to startle her even more haha


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If she texts u again then reply


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Don't reply. Let the letter arrive. Why would you add more fuel to the situation. What more is there to explain to her. Just block the text messages.

If you reply, then you're just as guilty to your own self harassment.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't reply just leave it. I think it is a bluff because if she was going to serve you papers, then she would have just done it and not said anything to you. If she talked to a lawyer, they would have advised her not to talk to you and you would have been served papers already. Do not worry about this! She has no case, period. You will not be out anything but your time if you do happen to go to court. 

If you do respond to her don't tell her you are going to counter sue her, just tell her you have all of your paperwork in order and are prepared to see her in court.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like she is using the same bully tactics that my ex wife is known for. She makes a big deal out it and threatens to sue people in hopes that they will settle out of court, or just plain give in to her. Ignore her, if the court papers arrive immediately file a statement of defence.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

In addition, if she continues to text message you with allegations and "threats" in regards to taking you to court, I would keep your detail mobile Billing statements. As you become irritated and no longer bare the constant text messages, I would call your local RCMP and file a report about harassment and utters of threat.

I'm sure that will look very good in whatever court case she has against you with some sort of retraining order.

Good luck.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will just wait till her next move, my parents are furious so are my grand parents and they want to sue her for harassment. 
but I honestly just want this to stop..
I feel stressed and depressed thinking when this is all going to happen. its actually quite stressful to me right now, having to wait and feel scared and worried.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A form of harassment is making another person undue suffer whether it's stress or depression. If you feel compelled that this situation is is getting worst. Ask yourself this questions: "Do I feel strained and harassed by these constant text messages saying I will be brought to court?"
https://www.google.ca/webhp?source=....,cf.osb&fp=ccec200bd9754170&biw=1544&bih=940


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some good advice from the last few posts, if i may add keep a journal with all interactions you have with this person via texting,phone calls,in person etc.Remember these who, what, where ,why , how! Dates and exact times matter.This can be used in court proceedings,but is up to questioning. No need to further communicate with this person unless required too (example: court appearance), just escalates the situation at hand and you don't need the extra stress and emotions.Notifying the proper authorities is something to look into as well, you don't know what people are capable of these days.Best wishes to you, hope this gets sorted out.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> A form of harassment is making another person undue suffer whether it's stress or depression. If you feel compelled that this situation is is getting worst. Ask yourself this questions: "Do I feel strained and harassed by these constant text messages saying I will be brought to court?"
> https://www.google.ca/webhp?source=....,cf.osb&fp=ccec200bd9754170&biw=1544&bih=940


that question definitely yes.
keeping me up till now, cant even sleep thinking about this load of crap.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you did nothing wrong so don't worry about things that are out of your control. should worry about when to do your next water change and not let her bullying tactics affect you to this extent.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Can you block her number so she can no longer call or text you? I would certainly do that if I was you. And let me tell you this, don't loose sleep over this, I am not a judge but she in my opinion has NO case what-so-ever, so don't let it get to you.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't engage the crazy. Don't reply or acknowledge any communication from her, no matter how tempted you are. Give her NOTHING, and she will have nothing she can use against you. Either she will get tired of not getting a response and quit, or she will actually serve papers (unlikely, I think, given that she hasn't done it yet). 

Sounds like she's trying to scare you into settling, but remember that you have absolutely no need to respond UNLESS you are served, in which case your only response is through the court. You don't ever want to talk directly to her unless it's monitored or witnessed.

Save any messages and keep a complete and detailed log of all communications in case you need to prove that she has been harassing you. If it continues for another week without her serving papers, file a harassment complaint and block her from texting or calling you.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Got it, I ve been saving everything shes texting, dates and time of messages.

I m wondering if I should just change my number even


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Why bother changing your number. Just block her number and don't pick up any PRIVATE calls. You have all the support on this forum; however, don't be losing sleep over this nor should you be changing your lifestyle due to this one situation. If you're adversely reacting to her actions, then you're getting harassed. Do what's right and just file a report with the police.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Why bother changing your number. Just block her number and don't pick up any PRIVATE calls. You have all the support on this forum; however, don't be losing sleep over this nor should you be changing your lifestyle due to this one situation. If you're adversely reacting to her actions, then you're getting harassed. Do what's right and just file a report with the police.


I dont know how to block her number, and I am aware of picking up calls lately, even though most of them were from other members calling about fish and etc.

and Seriously, I thank all the members here giving me this support, it does ease my mind off alot.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe u cant block numbers on cells, at least thats what i was told couple of years ago when i need it to do it but it will b a good idea to call your cell company and ask just incase. If she put papers in to go to court she wouldnt b calling u to let u know, i think she is just trying to scared u but if she did then worry when the time comes.
The worse that can happen is that u will go to court if is true what she is saying, lets go fish shopping and forget about it man lol


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

If you're using a smart phone like iphone, or an android based phone, you can download apps to block her calls/text


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Call your service provider and ask explain the situation and ask them how to do it. Write down when you got it done and the name of the customer service rep who helped you, to prove the lengths you had to go due to her harassment.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i had a situation with a contractor calling and writing to collect money he thought i owed him. i enquired and was advised to send a letter stating that any further attempts to collect any monies must be done through court and all further communications are to cease. also you can call the law society and get a 1/2 hour consultation for 25$. also iam not sure of your age but if you are under 19 you are or at the time was a minor and cannot be held in contract.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I m 18 atm but 19 soon


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

look at it this way if you bought a car from someone and you knew for 4-5 months it was having problems and didnt tell the seller. It is your problem . Dont worry about her and absolutely dont pay a cent . if the texts continue call the police tell them what is up and give the number to them .


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

*77 on your touch tone phone blocks incoming private or restricted numbers,


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

